# Lionel Polar Express train set



## tfret (Dec 23, 2008)

Just got a good deal on this train set on ebay. Everything is like new and I'm excited to have it. Will make a nice addition around the Christmas tree this year. I have three questions that I hope to get some help with:
1. The whistle in the tender car isn't very loud. Is there anyway I can get more volume out of it? 
2. I ran it for about 5 minutes with smoke fluid and never got any smoke. I double checked the smoke generator was turned on. How long should it take to smoke? What could be wrong?
3. Will my old Lionel 2353 run on this new Fastrack with the new transformer?
Thanks!


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

1. If you could adjust the volume, there would be a little adjuster that you turn with a screw driver... When I just looked through the manual I did not see anything about this though, so maybe there is no adjustment? That seems odd though :dunno:

2. From the Lionel manual: http://www.lionel.com/media/servicedocuments/73-1960-250.pdf



> The smoke generator requires the periodic addition of Lionel smoke fluid in order to function. A small bottle of smoke fluid is included with this set. Press down and unscrew the cap. Pierce the end of the nozzle with a pin, then add about four drops of fluid directly into the locomotive’s stack. Smoke production commences momentarily. It will start faster if you run your locomotive at higher speeds. When smoke production decreases, add more fluid (about four drops). An idle locomotive will not smoke. Smoke production is greater at higher voltages and when the locomotive is pulling a heavy load or a long consist.
> 
> When the smoke unit switch is in the ON position, always keep a small amount of smoke fluid in the locomotive’s smoke generator; the generator’s element can become damaged if operated without smoke fluid. This is particularly true if your locomotive sits in neutral for an extended period of time without smoke fluid in the generator.


3. Yes...


----------



## tfret (Dec 23, 2008)

Okay, I figured out that the whistle is just that, an actual blower that blows air through a whistle. The more voltage (throtle) the faster the blower turns and the more whistle volume you get. Cool!
Next I ran my dad's old 2353 on the nice new fastractk. I noticed that it takes about 3 times as much throtle to run the old engine. It gets hot too, and makes a lot of rattle type sounds. Do the engines need rewound or something? Please advise.
Lastly, I never got the smoke to work. Maybe after it runs a long time (??)
Thanks for any feedback!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Tfret,

Re: your Dad's old engine ... if it runs, I can't imagine that it "needs to be rewound" ... as long as the motor turns, the windings in the armature and field should be OK.

That said, it's quite possible that it's running rough ... dirty armature and contact brushes, gunk in the bearings, old lube in the gear, dirty pickup contacts, etc. Have you attempted any tuning / cleaning along those lines?

TJ


----------



## cottonx55 (Jul 12, 2010)

i have the same problems with polar express smoke its none exists you without tring will burn out the foam and get less smoke take to a good shop they can put better foam in and if not under warranty done something over my head something about a 27ohm to a 25 onm resister somplace but then get more smoke;then buy mega smoke and it will smoke better but i still not sure if it was worth the trouble i wanting for the warranty to go then gut it slow starts nonsmoker was that the whistle i heard i not a highball but if on floor let the kid jack the power up on it then you see smoke as it rocks around the curves


----------



## Fighterpilot (Mar 16, 2011)

Have the same problem with the Polar Express. It simply does not smoke, no matter how much or how little smoke fluid you put in. I'll address this with Lionel tomorrow and see what they say. I'm sure it's an issue they have heard before, so I won't be a surprise to them. Has anyone else contacted Lionel about this issue? What has been their response?
This is my first o gauge Lionel in 50 years, so I'm fairly happy with my new train; but, I wish it would smoke as advertised.


----------

